# Went to the gym



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Made a thread about it in the coping section a while ago. Wish I went a lot earlier but better late then never. My friend actually came too but unfortunately his guest pass will run out at the end of the week, and it will be just me alone. Luckily I know how it works now, so less surprises and it should be manageable.

But wow I am so weak, I can't even bench 100 pounds:no

Time to fix that, hopefully I will have the confidence to go to my college gym now when the semester starts again.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds good. Just keep it up and you'll get stronger over time. You'll be pretty sore for a few weeks, but once you get past that it gets easier.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Way to go! I could never step foot in a gym, makes me way too self concious.

Keep up the good work! Shyvr is right it will get easier and you will get stronger as you go more and more and train consistenty.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

Omg. I was like you, in September. I was pretty overweight, and so i decided to go the gym thats free (in my high school). So i started going like twice a week. 3 months later, i got abs of steel (exagerrating but i really lost weight and my biceps are more visible than the used to be  and my stomach got a little flatter.)


----------



## Opie (Dec 28, 2006)

you'll definitely get a lot more confidence. I at first was apprehensive, because I had no muscle. And worried what the big guys that work out there may think. But truth is nobody thinks about you. They are all into their own workout, most of the people keep to themselves, listening to their iPod or whatever. Now in the 6 months I've been lifting, I am more muscular and getting stronger. Don't worry about the weight, do the how much you can for the most reps. Some guys just want to stack on the weight, but then they barely can do the exercise. Form is the most important! Get a personal trainer too if you can afford one, it can help you starting out. Make sure you eat a lot of protein in food form and in shakes/bars. Supplements like creatine and Nitric Oxide can help also. Check out www.bodybuilding.com they have tons of information.


----------



## SloopjohnB (Jan 1, 2009)

I started going to the gym back in november, and am starting to get some nice biceps and my legs have never looked better. It really pays off andit will for you.


----------



## PetSMiLE (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope to do that too. I've only been to a gym few times in my life, so I'm afraid of looking like a lost little boy. Hopefully I can overcome that initial fear of embarrassment and start going at least a few times a week.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I hit the gym one or two times a week, but I'm always unsure as to what I should do there. I'm always extremely self-conscious there too.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

PetSMiLE said:


> I hope to do that too. I've only been to a gym few times in my life, so I'm afraid of looking like a lost little boy. Hopefully I can overcome that initial fear of embarrassment and start going at least a few times a week.


The lost little boy thing is one of my big worries too.

Although going to the gym while home from college was a challenge, the real challenge will be going to the gym when I am in college, but my hope is to be able to go 3 times a week and if I can do that I might be able to put on a few quality pounds of muscle.


----------



## introvertxtreme (Jan 3, 2009)

I joined a gym over a year ago, but have not returned since I signed up. I only made it that far because I was forced to go as a guest at first by a pushy family member. I tell myself I'm going every week, but I get nervous. I feel stupid and don't know what to do. I really want to do the dance classes and other group exercises, but I get self conscious and worry about a million "whatifs" that logically would never happen. I had actually given myself til the end of the month to go alone to my gym. This is my goal for the new year. I'm glad you made and hopefully I will too!


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

introvertxtreme said:


> I joined a gym over a year ago, but have not returned since I signed up. I only made it that far because I was forced to go as a guest at first by a pushy family member. I tell myself I'm going every week, but I get nervous. I feel stupid and don't know what to do. I really want to do the dance classes and other group exercises, but I get self conscious and worry about a million "whatifs" that logically would never happen. I had actually given myself til the end of the month to go alone to my gym. This is my goal for the new year. I'm glad you made and hopefully I will too!


I was scared too, what helped was I went with a friend with a guest pass twice and then now I have gone alone my last 2 times. Its really not so bad, I was scared of looking stupid too, but people are seriously only concerned about themselves when at the gym, I know its hard to believe.


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats!!

I've been wanting to go to the gym for a while now. I'm barely walking and that's not helpful for my SA, so I think the gym will be good for me... Let's see if I get the guts to go for it.


----------



## its_Rob (Oct 20, 2008)

Keep lifting and you will get stronger. Make sure you eat properly too and supplements help.

For those of you too scared to go to the gym, don't think about it and just walk in. Listen to an iPod and concentrate on the music and lifting. If you need help with the equipment ask one of the staff or perhaps research how to use common gym equipment before going. With everyone talking about going to the gym I think I'm going to go lifting now.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Good to hear. I was pretty apprehensive when I started going to the gym a few years ago. It can be nerve-racking even for "normal" people when you have no idea what you're doing, and everybody else is fit/ripped and seems to know their way around the gym. Once you get familiar with everything and visit enough, it'll feel like a second home to you. It's actually become one of my favorite places to escape because it puts me in somewhat of a meditative state of mind. Since I started lifting I've gone from 120lb to 180lb. I like to say it's mostly muscle, but I guess I could spare a few pounds...


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I go 3-4 times a week just as something to do since I was doing nothing anyway might as well be productive somehow.


----------

